# Wow mit Netbook?



## Fips80 (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo.
Ich hätte die möglichkeit dieses günstig Netbook zu erstehen. Acer Aspire One 521 Panthera HD (LU.SBS0D.082/LU.SBS0D.150) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Würde WOW auf dem teil in min. Einstellungen laufen?
Brauch es nur um AH-Geschäfte zu erledigen und bissi Farmen.


----------



## Abductee (19. Juni 2012)

ich würd mich nach einem netbook mit einem e-350 als cpu umschaun.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...71-amd-e-350-kleine-spielebenchmarkliste.html


----------



## Fips80 (20. Juni 2012)

Würde es mit AMD C-50 (60) auch gehen?


----------



## Abductee (21. Juni 2012)

laut den testberichten zu den jeweiligen netbooks (720p) läufts auf den minimalsten einstellungen mit ~40fps flüssig.
ich würds trotzdem nicht empfehlen, du hast praktisch keine leistungsreserve.


----------



## Fips80 (22. Juni 2012)

Wie würde es denn mit dem hier aussehen?
Acer Aspire One 756 29,5 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Abductee (22. Juni 2012)

ich würd das hier nehmen:
Lenovo ThinkPad X121e, AMD E-450 1.65GHz, 4096MB, 320GB (7200RPM), DOS 2000 (NWS5YGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## RG Now66 (22. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd das hier nehmen:
> Lenovo ThinkPad X121e, AMD E-450 1.65GHz, 4096MB, 320GB (7200RPM), DOS 2000 (NWS5YGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Das würd ich auch empfehlen aber da muss noch ein windows drauf + treiber?


----------



## Sn0w1 (22. Juli 2012)

grundsätzlich würde ich auch des lenovo empfehlen. du solltest beim netbook aber immer auf die pflege von windows achten, weil selbst mein guter laptop ist irgendwann für wow zu shclecht gewesen. Wichtig ist auch das du kein shared memory bei der grafik nimmst. zieht arbeitsspeicher.. ^^


----------



## Abductee (22. Juli 2012)

Sn0w1 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch das du kein shared memory bei der grafik nimmst. zieht arbeitsspeicher.. ^^


 
Es gibt Netbooks die *keinen* shared Memory haben?


----------

